

5th Hacker News Cologne Meetup - c1sc0
http://fr.anc.is/2012/03/22/5th-hacker-news-cologne-meetup/

======
c1sc0
Can the people I mention in this blog post step up & tell me where I should
link to? I'm sorry, I did an even lousier job than usual at remembering names
last night, prolly the beer </excuse>

~~~
c1sc0
Okay, I linked up Matt & Solution Space. Who was the hardware guy? </blush>

------
mjdecour
Awesome meetup and great group of guys! Thank you so much to Solution Space
for hosting the meeting, the new space has dramatically increased the value of
these meetings!!

~~~
mjdecour
<https://www.facebook.com/solutionspace>

